# Slimming World



## ScotiaLass (9 Jul 2015)

If this is not in the right place please move 

I've decided to go to Slimming World.
I went years ago in-between kids, and was doing well until I fell pregnant 
Anyway, I've tried to cut back myself but I just can't manage it. I'm gaining weight again and it's making me very uncomfortable.
So, next week is my first visit!
Anyone else doing it and how are you finding it?


----------



## coffeejo (9 Jul 2015)

Several of my friends are (all in different parts of the country) and they sing its praises. Good luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2015)

Good luck SL. My mum did it years ago and lost about 3 stone. Then we had a bereavement in the family and she stopped going, but she said how great they were.


----------



## Heifer73 (9 Jul 2015)

Hi

Good luck keep us posted on your progress. My niece and her partner are doing it and having great success. 

Have you changed you mind about getting a PT?


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Jul 2015)

Heifer73 said:


> Hi
> 
> Good luck keep us posted on your progress. My niece and her partner are doing it and having great success.
> 
> Have you changed you mind about getting a PT?


I'm still mulling that one over!
I'm upping my Tai Chi classes to 3 a week and am going to be cycling more as our local co-op (literally across the street from me) has shut and the new Aldi won't open until next August. So although I have the car, I plan to cycle up to the local Tesco and to town - have panniers, will cycle!


----------



## Heifer73 (9 Jul 2015)

Hi

I like that plan better than the PT, they can be so expensive. Upping the Thai Chi and cycling along with SW with get you results. From what I remember reading the issue was with food so SW should help with the control.

Good luck with it all and keep us posted.

PS I am back on WW and walking 2.5 miles to work now, was using the bike to commute however only allowed out on it once a week after operation last year.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (9 Jul 2015)

Upping exercise will help you stay healthy, but unlikely to be a sole reason to lose weight.

Unfortunately, it's very difficult to out-exercise a poor diet.


----------



## Rykard (9 Jul 2015)

my oh is going to SW and finding it ok, she can't exercise atm due to a neck/back injury.

wrt exercise can you get a kettlebell? I am doing 15mins a day and it seems to be working ok...


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Jul 2015)

Rykard said:


> my oh is going to SW and finding it ok, she can't exercise atm due to a neck/back injury.
> 
> wrt exercise can you get a kettlebell? I am doing 15mins a day and it seems to be working ok...


I'm limited due to injuries/arthritis and my FM, which causes micro muscle tears. I've had (failed) surgery on one elbow already and my shoulder is currently giving me grief and I'm awaiting physio as I've had 3 failed injections into it now.
So, I have to be careful!


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Jul 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Upping exercise will help you stay healthy, but unlikely to be a sole reason to lose weight.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's very difficult to out-exercise a poor diet.


I know I need to change my diet, hence going to SW. The exercise keeps me busy and stops me eating when I'm bored 
I need to change my diet for good.


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2015)

I think @Saluki goes.

Have you seen the weight watchers thread as well?


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Jul 2015)

stephec said:


> I think @Saluki goes.
> 
> Have you seen the weight watchers thread as well?


I don't want to do WW. It seems too complicated compared with SW.
I know what I need to do but I need the encouragement. It's doubly hard when you battle depression too.


----------



## stephec (9 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I don't want to do WW. It seems too complicated compared with SW.
> I know what I need to do but I need the encouragement. It's doubly hard when you battle depression too.


The ww thread isn't specific to ww, it's more of a general diet discussion.


----------



## Saluki (9 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> If this is not in the right place please move
> 
> I've decided to go to Slimming World.
> I went years ago in-between kids, and was doing well until I fell pregnant
> ...


I am a SW-er and so is @Ern1e 



ScotiaLass said:


> I don't want to do WW. It seems too complicated compared with SW.
> I know what I need to do but I need the encouragement. It's doubly hard when you battle depression too.



It's not a thread about WW it's a thread about all of us who are watching our weight 
Here you go.

Another diet buddy is very welcome 
Overnight Oats, rock!


----------



## Ern1e (9 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> If this is not in the right place please move
> 
> I've decided to go to Slimming World.
> I went years ago in-between kids, and was doing well until I fell pregnant
> ...


Hi @ScotiaLass yes me and my good lady have been going SW for around the last 4 years, me I am now a target member for the last four and a bit lol. Mrs ern1e is still loosing but up to press is an amazing 10 st 3 lbs less ! yes she was a very BIG girl she used to weigh in at a tad over 27 st and a size 32, Now she is merely size 20 so yes SW works and the more effort you put in the better your personal gain is, Jane (oh) is now loosing at a slower rate and after is female ! I used to be told us males having no ovaries can and unfortunately do loose faster than you ladies. Best bit of the SW diet thing is you can stuff yer face as much as you want and still loose weight. So go to group and enjoy and I will watch your progress reports lol.


----------



## Lisat (9 Jul 2015)

I have lost over a stone with SW, and it works if I do it. You have inspired me to get back to it as I have another 2 stone to go and I have plateaued over the last month because I am not following the plan.


----------



## Ern1e (10 Jul 2015)

Lisat said:


> I have lost over a stone with SW, and it works if I do it. You have inspired me to get back to it as I have another 2 stone to go and I have plateaued over the last month because I am not following the plan.


Plateauing (that's if that's the correct way to put it) is not uncommon I have found ! But just as you say if you are not on plan it doe's not work, all you need to do is get your self back on track and those two stones will be gone lol. Also it is some times not a bad thing to have a blow out now and again, things happen which for reasons best know to who ever you have a gain which should not have happened which then causes you to jump off it but you just have to put it behind you and carry on.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Hi @ScotiaLass yes me and my good lady have been going SW for around the last 4 years, me I am now a target member for the last four and a bit lol. Mrs ern1e is still loosing but up to press is an amazing 10 st 3 lbs less ! yes she was a very BIG girl she used to weigh in at a tad over 27 st and a size 32, Now she is merely size 20 so yes SW works and the more effort you put in the better your personal gain is, Jane (oh) is now loosing at a slower rate and after is female ! I used to be told us males having no ovaries can and unfortunately do loose faster than you ladies. Best bit of the SW diet thing is you can stuff yer face as much as you want and still loose weight. So go to group and enjoy and I will watch your progress reports lol.


Thanks for the encouragement.
I have about 5 stone to lose. I'll be starting at a size 20/22


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Jul 2015)

Lisat said:


> I have lost over a stone with SW, and it works if I do it. You have inspired me to get back to it as I have another 2 stone to go and I have plateaued over the last month because I am not following the plan.


Good Luck!
I hope we can all support each other!


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jul 2015)

I can never think of anything else other than little Britain, whe npeople mention slimming clubs :-0 CAKE!


----------



## Saluki (10 Jul 2015)

Overnight oats again for breakfast.

I did have a bad day on Wednesday and it just went pear shaped. Back on track yesterday though. Wednesday is the first time I've gone madly over syns. The first time that I have craved fruit scones (warm, no butter or jam ) for a long time. There may have been some ice lollies involved too. Heigh ho. I doubt that I will show on the scale come Wednesday

Support is the key thing with diet clubs, The Weight Watchers thread is great on here. It's that little extra boost on some days for me.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jul 2015)

Wife had a phone call from a "health adviser " who was trying to sell pomegranate seeds and coriander powder . the fact she has thyroid problems, high bp, cant adsorb iron properly and on 4 meds didnt seem to change their sales pitch.


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Jul 2015)

Lighter life is a bit of a hit round these parts. Might give it a go myself.



Andrew_P said:


> I can never think of anything else other than little Britain, whe npeople mention slimming clubs :-0 CAKE!




Dust anyone? Dust?


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> I can never think of anything else other than little Britain, whe npeople mention slimming clubs :-0 CAKE!



Dust!


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Lighter life is a bit of a hit round these parts. Might give it a go myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Dust anyone? Dust?


Oops, great minds think alike!


----------



## Ern1e (10 Jul 2015)

Oh @Saluki why oh why did you type that "fruit scones" have not dared have one of those for ages !! now look what you've done lol.
ps. just nipping down t' co-op.


----------



## Saluki (10 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Oh @Saluki why oh why did you type that "fruit scones" have not dared have one of those for ages !! now look what you've done lol.
> ps. just nipping down t' co-op.


Oh @Ern1e I didn't have 1 scone. I had 2 scones 
However, today I have walked 8 miles and cycled over 33 so I seem to have my mojo back.


----------



## Saluki (10 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Lighter life is a bit of a hit round these parts. Might give it a go myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Dust anyone? Dust?


Lighter life is very very expensive. Exante is about 1/3 of the price of LL.
As for dust. It's mostly made of human skin that's sloughed off during the day.  Eating dust would not meet my vegetarian diet requirements.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Oh @Ern1e I didn't have 1 scone. I had 2 scones
> However, today I have walked 8 miles and cycled over 33 so I seem to have my mojo back.


Oh then that may not be to bad lol, but what I was trying to say was it just made me want one so yes I did walk the half mile down to the co-op but when I got in there they had sold out !! Any way got some very nice strawberries, grapes and a melon and had those instead so good boy me, but tommorow is another day ?


----------



## Saluki (11 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Oh then that may not be to bad lol, but what I was trying to say was it just made me want one so yes I did walk the half mile down to the co-op but when I got in there they had sold out !! Any way got some very nice strawberries, grapes and a melon and had those instead so good boy me, but tommorow is another day ?


Co-op must have known you were on your way and said "Quick, Ernie is coming and he's on SW. Hide 'em all up and tell him we've sold out" 
Great choices in the strawberries, grapes and melon though. Fruit salad.
I use half a melon - cut though so there is a top end and a bottom end - it makes a better bowl that way. Scoop as much melon out as poss and mix with defrosted frozen fruit, strawbs, grapes and any other fruit that I can find then fill the melon skin/bowl with it and top with yoghurt.

I have managed - most of the time - to ignore mentions of lovely food treats and not have it bother me, but from time to time when @classic33 puts photos of cakey gorgeousness up, I feel tempted. Then I go and look at my size 12 skinny jeans and think 'oh maybe not'.

I am off to do more towards my Silver Body Magic Award now. I have the Bronze so this and next week should see me with my next shiney. Only 1lb to go to my 1/2 stone shiney too. I wonder if the cafe does diet cake? We are off on a 40 miler on the CXs today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2015)

Use the force @Saluki, don't give in to the dark chocolate side!


----------



## Lisat (11 Jul 2015)

Went and did a 100km cycle round the New Forest. Powered by fruit and diet coke.
Much slower than I had been earlier in the year but that is down to not cycling for 6 weeks due to injury and just building up distance again now. Felt like a right heffer with all the lycra'd lot out today.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jul 2015)

Well done @Saluki and I must say excellent idea for the melon bowl !!! must give that a go. Size 12's Mrs ern1e just said "I WISH" lol me I 'am happy she now a size 20 instead of the 32 she arose up to.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jul 2015)

classic33 said:


> Use the force @Saluki, don't give in to the dark chocolate side!


LET THE FORCE be with you @Saluki resist resist .


----------



## Saluki (11 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Well done @Saluki and I must say excellent idea for the melon bowl !!! must give that a go. Size 12's Mrs ern1e just said "I WISH" lol me I 'am happy she now a size 20 instead of the 32 she arose up to.


My Friend, in Solihull area, has gone from a size 30 and is now a size 24 and is doing well. Her Hubby is nearly at goal weight but he is a cyclist and a good 10 years younger than her. My friend is delighted to be at a size 24 and is determined to be an 18 by Christmas. She's much more committed to the cause than I am and swims about 7 miles a week. I don't have the joint issues that she does, being the same age as her Husband.

Mrs Ern1e has done amazingly to drop 6 clothes sizes. She is a credit to SW  Do you display all your shineys & Certificates? You should, if you don't. My solitary one is pinned to the office door.


----------



## Saluki (11 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> LET THE FORCE be with you @Saluki resist resist .


Cake = Borg. Resistance is futile.
Coffee Cake today  11 miles into a 42 mile bike ride. Off to give the dogs a quick 3 miles or so in a bit.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Cake = Borg. Resistance is futile.
> Coffee Cake today  11 miles into a 42 mile bike ride. Off to give the dogs a quick 3 miles or so in a bit.


Never mind half stone next week then !!!


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Jul 2015)

I must admit I am not eating what I know I should be. Maybe it's because I know that Tuesday is D day!

I am actually looking forward to it now...ad hoping that the group is better than the last time I went.
Saying that, I know a lady who goes to another one (it means driving there) but if it's friendlier then I may transfer over there as she goes to it so at least I'd know one person!


----------



## Saluki (11 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Never mind half stone next week then !!!


What are we, 40 calories per mile. 40 x 42 = 1680 calories burned less 250 calories of cake? I can live with that. I'll eat sensibly for the next 3 days and it will be fine. If not, another week will do. I'm more about not putting on than taking off at the mo. Riding is my priority really. On Monday (I am allegedly being paid by Utilita then) I will join Sportspark at the UEA. £45 for a 6 week membership. That way I can see if I like it enough to join for a year. I can go to aerobics then, on wet days and swimming on boiling days.


----------



## Sara_H (11 Jul 2015)

I've done it before and found it quite a good diet to follow.


----------



## poynedexter (11 Jul 2015)

having struggled to get my "weight" down to a slightly lower level, AND train for bike racing, i came across a fb page called "eat to perform". i have to say it has changed my approach to diet and training. if you want to be a cyclist, train, improve, and maybe live without fear of food, then check them out. they have a fitness/ weights emphasis but .....


----------



## Ern1e (11 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I must admit I am not eating what I know I should be. Maybe it's because I know that Tuesday is D day!
> 
> I am actually looking forward to it now...ad hoping that the group is better than the last time I went.
> Saying that, I know a lady who goes to another one (it means driving there) but if it's friendlier then I may transfer over there as she goes to it so at least I'd know one person!


I forget just how the saying goes' but is something like " If the means fits the end" then this is what you must do, I think the benefits you would get from a group you like going to would out weigh the drive. So go with your heart on that issue because lets face it turning up week after week would be better than not going at all.


----------



## Ern1e (14 Jul 2015)

Ok you good people of the SW thread after last weeks gain (two pounds) been tonight and (drum roll) this week two and a half off, so now a half pound under pat weight ! So it's looking like the fruit scone is defo on this week @Saluki lol.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Jul 2015)

Today is D day!
I am dreading finding out how much I weigh (don't have scales at home).
I am reckoning I have 7 stone to lose


----------



## Ern1e (14 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Today is D day!
> I am dreading finding out how much I weight (don't have scales at home).
> I am reckoning I have 7 stone to lose


Please don't look on it as D day but the begining of the new slimmer you !!!!! What time is the group because we on here may not be with you in body but we shall at least be with you in mind, so go good luck and so what if it is seven stone ? Remember Mrs ern1e is 10 st 5lbs less go and grab the "NEW" you.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Please don't look on it as D day but the begining of the new slimmer you !!!!! What time is the group because we on here may not be with you in body but we shall at least be with you in mind, so go good luck and so what if it is seven stone ? Remember Mrs ern1e is 10 st 5lbs less go and grab the "NEW" you.


No going back as I've just called the woman to say I'll be there 
5pm <gulp>


----------



## Ern1e (14 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> No going back as I've just called the woman to say I'll be there
> 5pm <gulp>


Stop all these negative vibes just go get em girl. I will have a minute at five just to give you a moral " think" lol.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Stop all these negative vibes just go get em girl. I will have a minute at five just to give you a moral " think" lol.


I'm sure I'll be more positive after the meet. I have issues which mean facing a group of strangers is very difficult. 
It's more this is phasing me I think, rather than me not being positive about turning myself around


----------



## Ern1e (14 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'm sure I'll be more positive after the meet. I have issues which mean facing a group of strangers is very difficult.
> It's more this is phasing me I think, rather than me not being positive about turning myself around


Now come on remeber who you are which is a NURSE even if it is "ex" so walk in head up, you can do this plus everyone in that room is there for the same reason ! I was so worried my first night at being the only bloke in a room full of women lol, now who cares I got so much help from them it was simply brill ! The "force is with you" by that I mean us lot, and we DO CARE ok. Must go get something done so catch your report later cheers Ernie.


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Jul 2015)

Well....
It was extremely busy and I had a bit of a moment and couldn't go in. Someone noticed me hovering about and took me outside the main room to sit.
The lady running it came out and sat with us (3 new members) and went over all the info etc. It seems even easier than when I followed it years ago!
I stayed for the full meeting as it got quieter as lot of people just stayed to be weighed.
The people were nice, mostly older and although my weight shocked me, I wasn't the heaviest person there.

I am determined to do this and am going shopping when Mr SL comes in from his night shift in the morning.
Only then will I have breakfast and it's all go tomorrow so I won't have time to think about eating crap!


----------



## puffinbilly (14 Jul 2015)

Well played @ScotiaLass - we all have issues its the overcoming them that's the key. You've made the most important decision - that you want to do it - and now it's just keeping to what you want to do.

I've seen your posts in various parts of this forum and you always come across as positive and really enjoying your cycling - if you want to lose weight and get fit I'd say your pretty much there on how you'll do it, Get out on the bike and see those pounds drop off and you live in a beautiful part of the world to enjoy.

Just thought I'd post a few encouraging words - I've never had problems weight wise but can appreciate the drive and determination to do something - so go on - you'll get loads of encouragement here.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (15 Jul 2015)

@ScotiaLass , my mrs started slimming world (in earnest) about 18 months ago. She's lost 5 stones. Can you cook? Some of the SW versions of food (stroganoff for example) are fantastic.

Good luck.


----------



## Ern1e (15 Jul 2015)

Well done @ScotiaLass that's the hardest part over with ! Now is the weight worse than you thought before, but you need not dwell on it because you aregoing to loose it for sure. The "plan" certainly is a lot easier these days and once you get into it becomes even more so, did the consultant explain the extra easy sp ? I tried that for a week ours told us to do it for a week then return to extra easy for a week etc. That week I lost 7 lbs but must admit I did miss the spuds lol, so when you go shopping buy wisely.


----------



## Lisat (15 Jul 2015)

@ScotiaLass I too went to group last night. It was a relief to go back after the couple of months off. I knew I had put on some weight but I am still less than I started thank goodness although I wouldn't have been if I had stayed away much longer. 
I don't think I would have gone back so soon if it hadn't been for this thread. So thank you for that. 
Bonus was I won the raffle, so I spent last night making couscous and feta salad stuff.
Here's to a fab first week.


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Jul 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Well played @ScotiaLass - we all have issues its the overcoming them that's the key. You've made the most important decision - that you want to do it - and now it's just keeping to what you want to do.
> 
> I've seen your posts in various parts of this forum and you always come across as positive and really enjoying your cycling - if you want to lose weight and get fit I'd say your pretty much there on how you'll do it, Get out on the bike and see those pounds drop off and you live in a beautiful part of the world to enjoy.
> 
> Just thought I'd post a few encouraging words - I've never had problems weight wise but can appreciate the drive and determination to do something - so go on - you'll get loads of encouragement here.


Many thanks, that means a lot.
I've struggled with my weight since I had two of my five children, just one year apart.
I am determined and do want to be fitter and my goal is to take part in some sort of charity event...100 miles would be my goal but currently I haven't managed more than 35 miles in one go!


----------



## ScotiaLass (15 Jul 2015)

GlasgowFinn said:


> @ScotiaLass , my mrs started slimming world (in earnest) about 18 months ago. She's lost 5 stones. Can you cook? Some of the SW versions of food (stroganoff for example) are fantastic.
> 
> Good luck.


I can cook and enjoy it! I'm looking forward to making some of the recipes.
I've signed up online too so have access to all of that.


----------



## Fubar (15 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Overnight oats again for breakfast.
> 
> I did have a bad day on Wednesday and it just went pear shaped. Back on track yesterday though. Wednesday is the first time I've gone madly over syns. The first time that I have craved fruit scones (warm, no butter or jam ) for a long time. There may have been some ice lollies involved too. Heigh ho. I doubt that I will show on the scale come Wednesday
> 
> Support is the key thing with diet clubs, The Weight Watchers thread is great on here. It's that little extra boost on some days for me.



So what's the deal with these Overnight Oats then? Had a quick look, is the porridge not awfully dry???


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2015)

Fubar said:


> So what's the deal with these Overnight Oats then? Had a quick look, is the porridge not awfully dry???


You make them the night before and the yoghurt and fruit soaks in to the oats and they swell up and are yummy.

Layer 35g oats (if doing slimming world) with natural fat free (or flavoured fat free i.e. muller light, if that's what floats your boat) and frozen fruit (£1.49 for a big tub in Aldi) into 2 or 3 layers. I use a Kilner Jar. Stick lid on and put in fridge. I make mine around 6 or 7pm so they get a good 12 hours of overnighting. I've never had a dry oat yet. Frozen fruit is wonderful as the juice leaks out as it defrosts and soaks into the oats.


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2015)

Slimming World today and I had not lost an oz on their scales. However, at the docs this morning, I was 2lb lighter than last time so 10st 8lbs. Slimming World Scales 11st 3lbs still (no half a stone award this week @Ern1e was right ) so out of interest, I got on the scales at the gym. This was after a couple of coffees, a fair bit of water and a 25 minute jog and I had my trainers on. The gym scales said 10st 10lbs, which would tally roughly with mine and the docs scales. 
At the docs, I said "Are you sure these are accurate". Doc said 'hold on a sec' stuck her head in the next office and beckoned me through. She said 'stand on those' and lo, I was the exact same weight in the nurses office as I was in the doc's office.
SW leader reckons that the difference is 'natural bodily fluctuations'. So in 20 minutes from doc to meeting I naturally fluctuated on 9lbs and then naturally fluctuated off 7lb after drinking a lot, eating an apple and having a run.

I know how much I weigh. I like the meetings, and the people and it's round the corner from the gym so no excuses there.


----------



## Ern1e (15 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Slimming World today and I had not lost an oz on their scales. However, at the docs this morning, I was 2lb lighter than last time so 10st 8lbs. Slimming World Scales 11st 3lbs still (no half a stone award this week @Ern1e was right ) so out of interest, I got on the scales at the gym. This was after a couple of coffees, a fair bit of water and a 25 minute jog and I had my trainers on. The gym scales said 10st 10lbs, which would tally roughly with mine and the docs scales.
> At the docs, I said "Are you sure these are accurate". Doc said 'hold on a sec' stuck her head in the next office and beckoned me through. She said 'stand on those' and lo, I was the exact same weight in the nurses office as I was in the doc's office.
> SW leader reckons that the difference is 'natural bodily fluctuations'. So in 20 minutes from doc to meeting I naturally fluctuated on 9lbs and then naturally fluctuated off 7lb after drinking a lot, eating an apple and having a run.
> 
> I know how much I weigh. I like the meetings, and the people and it's round the corner from the gym so no excuses there.


I have also had similar results with sw scales ! so all I did was set my pat figure at what our own scales said worked out what the sw ones weighed me at and set it at that figure ie ours weigh me at 14 st. sw 14st 6lbs pat target 14st 7lbs. So I always weigh myself just before we go then I always know where I am at lol.


----------



## Fubar (16 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> You make them the night before and the yoghurt and fruit soaks in to the oats and they swell up and are yummy.
> 
> Layer 35g oats (if doing slimming world) with natural fat free (or flavoured fat free i.e. muller light, if that's what floats your boat) and frozen fruit (£1.49 for a big tub in Aldi) into 2 or 3 layers. I use a Kilner Jar. Stick lid on and put in fridge. I make mine around 6 or 7pm so they get a good 12 hours of overnighting. I've never had a dry oat yet. Frozen fruit is wonderful as the juice leaks out as it defrosts and soaks into the oats.



Just tried my first batch, the top layer was nice as (as you say) the frozen fruit soaked in - however the next layer was really dry. It's a big jar so I'm keeping the rest to add some more fruit tonight...


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Jul 2015)

This morning I had a 2 egg omelette with ham and mushroom.
I made spag bol last night so am having the leftovers for lunch with a baked potato.
Tonight it's grilled chicken with broccoli and sweet potato mash 

A question though....you know you get one choice each from A and B?
Well yesterday I chose the milk option from A but there was nothing I fancied in B, so I didn't have anything.
Is that ok? Oh and I only had 4.5 of my 15 syn allowances. Is that ok too?


----------



## Rykard (16 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> This morning I had a 2 egg omelette with ham and mushroom.
> I made spag bol last night so am having the leftovers for lunch with a baked potato.
> Tonight it's grilled chicken with broccoli and sweet potato mash
> 
> ...



it's ok to not have all your sins, my oh doesn't always, but saving them up is a bit iffy, some people at my oh's group save sins for a weekend blowout...


----------



## Big Dave laaa (16 Jul 2015)

I wish you all the very best of luck  the biggest problem with both slimming world and weight watchers is that they have you constantly thinking about food, even if it is healthy food. My partner found it a strain because food was always on her mind. Try zoning out and concentrating on a hobby or interest and food just becomes something you need for energy. Anyhow as I said, the very best of luck to you all.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2015)

Fubar said:


> Just tried my first batch, the top layer was nice as (as you say) the frozen fruit soaked in - however the next layer was really dry. It's a big jar so I'm keeping the rest to add some more fruit tonight...


More fruit and yoghurt on the bottom layer tonight then. It's a bit experimental but you'll find what works best for you.
Skyr yoghurt and the Total yoghurt, Liberte as well, are rubbish for Overnight Oats. You want cheap and cheerful own brand natural yoghurt or something like Muller Light yoghurt for best soaking in. I tried it with gorgeous Skyr yoghurt and it was just dry oats.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2015)

@ScotiaLass 
Try and have your B box. Even if it's just a bowl of cornflakes, or a round of wholemeal bread. There are lots of options for your B box. I don't eat bread very often so Oats it is for me, or a couple of Hi-Fi bars that I keep in the fridge for emergencies. I get a box a fortnight, there are only 6 in a box but I find that does me. At the weekends, where I have SW snorkers, or quorn snorkers, eggs, mushrooms, beans etc I sometimes forget to have my B but I do try and make the effort to have it. I don't suppose a miss here and there will have much effect. I have problems getting my A box down my neck.

I had O/Oats this morning, lunch was a bit hit and miss and I opted for a pot of cottage cheese before my bike ride. Bloomin' famished now so I've had an emergency Hi-fi bar (3 syns) and I am cooking SW chips and have 2 SW snorkers in the oven. I might go mad and have a poached egg too. I did have a couple of mints on the ride and half a small muffin, I'll call it 6syns but I don't get terribly excited about half a muffin for a 30 mile ride.

Some days I have about 3 syns, sometimes 12 or so. Very occasionally, I have 18 but that would be a heavy exercise day. Weight wise, I'm not far off where I want to be so not going to get anal about it. My jeans are a bit big so happy with that.

I've got another hour of bike riding today as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jul 2015)

Well done SL. I'm really proud of you girlfriend.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> @ScotiaLass
> Try and have your B box. Even if it's just a bowl of cornflakes, or a round of wholemeal bread. There are lots of options for your B box. I don't eat bread very often so Oats it is for me, or a couple of Hi-Fi bars that I keep in the fridge for emergencies. I get a box a fortnight, there are only 6 in a box but I find that does me. At the weekends, where I have SW snorkers, or quorn snorkers, eggs, mushrooms, beans etc I sometimes forget to have my B but I do try and make the effort to have it. I don't suppose a miss here and there will have much effect. I have problems getting my A box down my neck.
> 
> I had O/Oats this morning, lunch was a bit hit and miss and I opted for a pot of cottage cheese before my bike ride. Bloomin' famished now so I've had an emergency Hi-fi bar (3 syns) and I am cooking SW chips and have 2 SW snorkers in the oven. I might go mad and have a poached egg too. I did have a couple of mints on the ride and half a small muffin, I'll call it 6syns but I don't get terribly excited about half a muffin for a 30 mile ride.
> ...


We're opposites. I love the A choices and don't have a problem choosing one.
I'm not a huge cereal fan....bread...can't just have one roll 
I don't mind the cereal bars but I don't have any in at the moment.
I use my syns for sugar in my tea (well it's sugar/sweetener stuff) but I usually only have 1-2 mugs a day. Tonight I used 7 for a Blue Dragon sauce for my stir fry. It was lovely.
I'm not that hungry, just trying to break bad habits.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Jul 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done SL. I'm really proud of you girlfriend.


Thanks. Say your proud when I've dropped 6 stone


----------



## Fubar (16 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> More fruit and yoghurt on the bottom layer tonight then. It's a bit experimental but you'll find what works best for you.
> Skyr yoghurt and the Total yoghurt, Liberte as well, are rubbish for Overnight Oats. You want cheap and cheerful own brand natural yoghurt or something like Muller Light yoghurt for best soaking in. I tried it with gorgeous Skyr yoghurt and it was just dry oats.



Ah, that may be it - I have some posh stuff from Waitrose...

I've mixed in some more fruit and water tonight, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Ern1e (16 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Thanks. Say your proud when I've dropped 6 stone


Only SIX !!! well I for one am proud of you that you made it through the door ! in an earlier post you though it may have been seven, so that's a plus already ? Now comes confession time I have never and I mean never got the hang of the A & B stuff lol so on that issue I will go with @Saluki on those and my oh agrees with her also. Seriously it's looking good so far with what you have had so far only thing I could add is if you buy in cereal bars other that the Hi Fi bars sold by SW be sure to check the syn values on them, I once bought some alpen bars which where very high syn's compared to the SW ones.


----------



## Ern1e (16 Jul 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> I wish you all the very best of luck  the biggest problem with both slimming world and weight watchers is that they have you constantly thinking about food, even if it is healthy food. My partner found it a strain because food was always on her mind. Try zoning out and concentrating on a hobby or interest and food just becomes something you need for energy. Anyhow as I said, the very best of luck to you all.


To a point I do agree that both sw and ww have you thinking about food but this was something both me and the wife NEED to do,but once you have been at it for a while (slimming that is) it just becomes second nature in as much as I tend to plan tomorrow's meals before I go to bed, I believe in the 6p plan (proper planning prevents pi** poor performance) lol, and having lost 8st 10lbs "thinking" about food I would say that's the way to go !


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> Only SIX !!! well I for one am proud of you that you made it through the door ! in an earlier post you though it may have been seven, so that's a plus already ? Now comes confession time I have never and I mean never got the hang of the A & B stuff lol so on that issue I will go with @Saluki on those and my oh agrees with her also. Seriously it's looking good so far with what you have had so far only thing I could add is if you buy in cereal bars other that the Hi Fi bars sold by SW be sure to check the syn values on them, I once bought some alpen bars which where very high syn's compared to the SW ones.


The Alpen Light ones are ok for one of the choices and you can have 2.
I don't know that I could do without my milk as aa A choice, but I also love my cheese so it's going to have to be a choice.
I could use the milk as a syn - it's only for my tea.


----------



## Ern1e (17 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> The Alpen Light ones are ok for one of the choices and you can have 2.
> I don't know that I could do without my milk as aa A choice, but I also love my cheese so it's going to have to be a choice.
> I could use the milk as a syn - it's only for my tea.


I am not overly sure but if I remember correctly 20grms of cheese is about 6 syns ? on the milk front we don't have it in brews so all the allowance is used up for my porridge in the morning, on the alpen bars yes they are good to go the ones I tried where the hob nob ones ok they are very good but when I looked up the syn value omg


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> I am not overly sure but if I remember correctly 20grms of cheese is about 6 syns ? on the milk front we don't have it in brews so all the allowance is used up for my porridge in the morning, on the alpen bars yes they are good to go the ones I tried where the hob nob ones ok they are very good but when I looked up the syn value omg


Not if you have it as an A choice.
You can have varying amounts depending on the type of cheese....75g of reduced fat (plain) 35g of Edam, 45g Feta etc
I like my cheese but I'd rather have the milk...saying that I'll probably mix it up a bit and have cheese sometimes, and just use syns for milk that I use in tea. Sorted!


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Jul 2015)

Tonights creation....

Sticky BBQ chicken with onion and sticky rice.
The sauce was Uncle Bens Sticky BBQ base sauce at 8.5 syns for the pack. I was going to keep half of what I made for tomorrow but Mr SL liked the look (and smell!) of it, so that idea went out the window 
So technically, the syns were halved.


----------



## Rykard (18 Jul 2015)

Try the diet coke chicken, it's better than most takeaways round here, there are also some fb groups if you're on there


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Jul 2015)

Rykard said:


> Try the diet coke chicken, it's better than most takeaways round here, there are also some fb groups if you're on there


I've heard of that but didn't really fancy it. I may give it a go.
Homemade beef curry tomorrow


----------



## Rykard (18 Jul 2015)

I was very sceptical tbh but most of we've had from sw are really good.


----------



## Saluki (18 Jul 2015)

Can I count half a wholemeal scone as my B box, do you reckon? Tasted very odd with jam.
I reckon that it'll have to do as I'm out of Hi-fi bars, I don't like bread and I can't face oats in this warmth.


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Can I count half a wholemeal scone as my B box, do you reckon? Tasted very odd with jam.
> I reckon that it'll have to do as I'm out of Hi-fi bars, I don't like bread and I can't face oats in this warmth.


I'd say yes...it's wholemeal. Maybe a little over, due to the oils/butter or whatever else is in it but half a scone, yeah, why not!


----------



## Saluki (18 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'd say yes...it's wholemeal. Maybe a little over, due to the oils/butter or whatever else is in it but half a scone, yeah, why not!


Girl after my own heart. I figured that around 1600 cal burned that half a scone isn't going to make no nevermind anyway. B Box or not. Not sure what to do about my A box today. We are out of cheese and I'm not sure that I can be fagged to brave Aldi tonight. It's a bloodsport, shopping in there on a Saturday evening

Off to do a bit more towards my Silver Body Magic (should get that this Weds), and walk the pooches before they stampede me out of the door.


----------



## Ern1e (18 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I've heard of that but didn't really fancy it. I may give it a go.
> Homemade beef curry tomorrow


The diet coke chicken is very good I also experimented with diet Lilt and pork which in my humble opinion was also good, must admit not had a curry for a while may just join you on that tomorrow !


----------



## Rykard (18 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> The diet coke chicken is very good I also experimented with diet Lilt and pork which in my humble opinion was also good, must admit not had a curry for a while may just join you on that tomorrow !


mm lilt and pork sounds intriging - do you have the recipe by any chance?


----------



## Ern1e (19 Jul 2015)

Rykard said:


> mm lilt and pork sounds intriging - do you have the recipe by any chance?


Simplest thing ever the way I do it is simply just do a stir fry, I usualy use pork loin steaks cut into strips or cubes (which ever you prefer) stir fry in a wok add veg then near the end just add a 500 mil bottle of diet lilt (I usualy keep it in fridge overnight I find that way it doe's not seem to froth as much) and allow it to reduce until it becomes sticky ! Serve with rice or noodles. I found the wok to be best way to do this because when you add the lilt or diet coke it doe's seem to bubble up quite a bit ( can be a tad alarming first time lol ) and you can add a few pineapple chunks at the end just to add a bit more flavour if you like.The diet coke chicken is done the same way but if you want just do the pork or chicken without the veg.


----------



## ScotiaLass (20 Jul 2015)

I made home made leek and potato soup tonight - no different to how I normally make it but it qualifies as 'free'....







Followed by something to satisfy my sweet tooth, and only 2 syns!


----------



## Ern1e (21 Jul 2015)

Been to group yet again and I am very happy ro report that for this week a maintain so still half pound under target so happy bunny !


----------



## screenman (21 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Can I count half a wholemeal scone as my B box, do you reckon? Tasted very odd with jam.
> I reckon that it'll have to do as I'm out of Hi-fi bars, I don't like bread and I can't face oats in this warmth.



Have you tried cold porridge, it is my go to when I need to shed a couple of lb.


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Jul 2015)

It's weigh-in day for me <gulp>
I'm hoping I've lost weight....still adjusting to eating healthily and trying to break the bad habits (like having to have biscuits/cake with tea etc).
I think I've done okay this week. I shall report back around 7pm!


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> It's weigh-in day for me <gulp>
> I'm hoping I've lost weight....still adjusting to eating healthily and trying to break the bad habits (like having to have biscuits/cake with tea etc).
> I think I've done okay this week. I shall report back around 7pm!


Good luck @ScotiaLass 
Even if you've stayed the same, it's a win as it's the start of healthier eating. It takes 3 weeks to break or make a habit so no beating yourself up if the scales haven't moved as you would like.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Have you tried cold porridge, it is my go to when I need to shed a couple of lb.


I have porridge oats cold (with fruit and yoghurt) most days.
Some days I just have an Exante Day with yummy shakes. Call it a 'fast day' on 600 calories. Not on the SW Plan but it always gives me an energy boost.
Anyway, I counted that scone as my B Box. Been a rough week here and I don't think that I will have moved the scales at all come tomorrow. In fact I feel heavier to myself. Off to the gym in a min


----------



## Ern1e (21 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> It's weigh-in day for me <gulp>
> I'm hoping I've lost weight....still adjusting to eating healthily and trying to break the bad habits (like having to have biscuits/cake with tea etc).
> I think I've done okay this week. I shall report back around 7pm!


Just as @Saluki states just go and I think that even if you have only done half your best you should have a loss ! Mey be not always what you want but let's face it a loss is well a loss and therefore is good lol good luck and will wait for report.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2015)

I have just been to the pictures (Kids break up from school today around here so took the opportunity of going when there were not going to be hoards of screaming little darlings)
I got all the way through Minions with a coffee and 1 single solitary sherbet lemon. I am right chuffed with myself, especially as there were only 2 other people in the entire cinema, who chose to sit directly behind us with boxes of popcorn that were bigger than their heads!

We moved down a row or two so we were out of the aroma zone. I am a bit chuffed with myself as I love popcorn.


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> I have just been to the pictures (Kids break up from school today around here so took the opportunity of going when there were not going to be hoards of screaming little darlings)
> I got all the way through Minions with a coffee and 1 single solitary sherbet lemon. I am right chuffed with myself, especially as there were only 2 other people in the entire cinema, who chose to sit directly behind us with boxes of popcorn that were bigger than their heads!
> 
> We moved down a row or two so we were out of the aroma zone. I am a bit chuffed with myself as I love popcorn.


Isn't plain popcorn very low fat?


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Isn't plain popcorn very low fat?


It is but its syn value is hideous. Hold on, I'll have a look
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Air popped 5 syns for 25g
oil popped 6.5 syns for 25g

Looking online suggests 235g in a regular box so nearly 50syns


----------



## Ern1e (21 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> I have just been to the pictures (Kids break up from school today around here so took the opportunity of going when there were not going to be hoards of screaming little darlings)
> I got all the way through Minions with a coffee and 1 single solitary sherbet lemon. I am right chuffed with myself, especially as there were only 2 other people in the entire cinema, who chose to sit directly behind us with boxes of popcorn that were bigger than their heads!
> 
> We moved down a row or two so we were out of the aroma zone. I am a bit chuffed with myself as I love popcorn.


Well done that slimmer !!! must admit popcorn is not on my "like" list so that would not bother me lol now cheese & onion crips that is a different story.


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Jul 2015)

Well, I'm back!
I lost 3 ½ lbs. In the right direction but I thought I would have lost more.
I have trouble as I'm quite fussy and don't like a lot of fruit and veg. I think that's why I fail, I get bored eating the same stuff.
I can't 'hide' the stuff I don't like as it's a sensory thing and the flavour or texture of certain things makes me physical ill.
Oh well.....aiming for the same next week.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2015)

3.5lbs is a good start. A great start. I lost 2lbs in my first week with SW and am an exceptionally slow loser (6lbs in 8 weeks) but I do syn my cake - I do only have cake on riding days.


----------



## Lisat (21 Jul 2015)

Well done on the 3.5 lbs. I had my first week back and came in with a 4.5lb loss. I am in Brum this weekend with gala dinners and other socialising so I will be very strict for 4 of 7 days and try to not blow out over weekend


----------



## Ern1e (22 Jul 2015)

That's the way to go @ScotiaLass it's a very good start to say the least, all I can say is the next time you are in a super market or what ever just take a look at 3.5 lb's worth of packets of butter ! That will give you some idea of just what you have got rid of lol, I think that works out in my mind as 7 off them ? When I did that my thoughts at the time was " where the hell as that gone from" better still wait until your first stone has gone then put that weight in a bag and carry it up stairs with you, I did and it seemed to me to be a whole lot heavier that I thought, silly thing is you had been doing it for years !


----------



## Lisat (22 Jul 2015)

@Ern1e we had a rucksack in group with a stone of weight in it and I was amazed at how heavy it was.
@ScotiaLass I can't thank you enough for starting this thread as it was the nudge I needed to get back to group.
Here's to a good week.


----------



## ScotiaLass (22 Jul 2015)

Well I'm changing how I do this slightly.
I'm really going to try and be more aware of the amount of fruit and veg I eat this week.

This morning I had 2 Weetbix (B) and my 350ml skimmed milk (A). I used 4 syns to add another Weetabix and a teaspoon of sugar (well it's half sugar half sweetener)
Lunch is a baked potato with tuna and spring onion and for tea I'm cooking a spag bol (5% mince etc). In-between, if needed, it'll be fruit!
I also need to up my fluid intake.

Todays activity is Tai Chi and possibly a cycle ride up to Tesco for more fruit


----------



## Saluki (22 Jul 2015)

Well today I am having a fast day (650 calories in my case) whatever SW says.
I have lost 1lb taking me to my half a stone award despite synning a lot of cake this week (cakey event Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Yesterday).

Today's activity was 30 mins pedalling through the Loire Valley on a exercise recumbent to warm my legs up properly for 12 minutes of 30 seconds walking briskly then 30 seconds jogging at the same speed that I was walking at. I have a dodgy achilles and I like running so I have to sneak some in so that the stupid achilles doesn't notice. Also I am trying to modify my stride a bit. Next stop, sports physio I think. I then spent some time waving weights about then walking back home again. It's only about a mile and a half or so, so not exactly far.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Jul 2015)

Question.....
Normally when on the MTB, I carry an energy gel (hate them but sometimes useful) or have something sugary to give me a boost.
Is there anything you use which would work, and not use up all my syns?
I'm going out tomorrow on the MTB so would like to be prepared!


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Question.....
> Normally when on the MTB, I carry an energy gel (hate them but sometimes useful) or have something sugary to give me a boost.
> Is there anything you use which would work, and not use up all my syns?
> I'm going out tomorrow on the MTB so would like to be prepared!


Banana (other fruits are available but make your back pockets stretch), midget gems are helpful. Less syns than jelly babies, I am told.


----------



## stephec (23 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Question.....
> Normally when on the MTB, I carry an energy gel (hate them but sometimes useful) or have something sugary to give me a boost.
> Is there anything you use which would work, and not use up all my syns?
> I'm going out tomorrow on the MTB so would like to be prepared!




Could you eat bits of flap jack at regular intervals, or do they not fit in with the plans?


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Jul 2015)

stephec said:


> Could you eat bits of flap jack at regular intervals, or do they not fit in with the plans?


Too much sugar etc.
I've worked out I can have an Alpen light bar, a 25g bag of jelly babies and a 'lite' sports drink for 10 syns. I get up to15 a day so that could be a possibility. See how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## stephec (23 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Too much sugar etc.
> I've worked out I can have an Alpen light bar, a 25g bag of jelly babies and a 'lite' sports drink for 10 syns. I get up to15 a day so that could be a possibility. See how it goes tomorrow!


There's plenty of recipes for homemade ones you could adapt, or what about dried fruit?


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Jul 2015)

stephec said:


> There's plenty of recipes for homemade ones you could adapt, or what about dried fruit?


Dried fruit carries syns.


----------



## stephec (23 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Dried fruit carries syns.


It's nice that you can still syn though.


----------



## Ern1e (23 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Too much sugar etc.
> I've worked out I can have an Alpen light bar, a 25g bag of jelly babies and a 'lite' sports drink for 10 syns. I get up to15 a day so that could be a possibility. See how it goes tomorrow!


That sounds good to me ! I usually take a couple of hi-fi bars but in my case it is a little different with me being at target. I would reserve the jelly babies in case you need a quick sugar boost lol.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 Jul 2015)

Ern1e said:


> That sounds good to me ! I usually take a couple of hi-fi bars but in my case it is a little different with me being at target. I would reserve the jelly babies in case you need a quick sugar boost lol.


Yes. I'll only use them if the banana etc doesn't work.
I wouldn't normally be bothered but I'm doing a ride in the morning on the hybrid, around 20 miles, then another 15 approx, later!


----------



## Saluki (23 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Too much sugar etc.
> I've worked out I can have an Alpen light bar, a 25g bag of jelly babies and a 'lite' sports drink for 10 syns. I get up to15 a day so that could be a possibility. See how it goes tomorrow!


On a longer ride, I just say 'stuff it' and have some cake. I figure that anything over about 23 miles is going to more than doubly work off the cake. Then the cake is my only extra from Free, A & B food. 
50g of Carrot Cake is 10 syns.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2015)

Most of the Weight Watchers cake slices are 4 syns a bit. Almond slices are 5 syns and the WW things are a handy size to take with you. Soreen snack packs are 8 syns but there is a heck of a lot there with 2 slices, ready buttered, whereas a plain flapjack at the same weight (45g) is a whole 10-12 syns depending on a brand.
Curly Wurlys are still the SW Dieters snack of choice at 6 syns but they go really horrible in your bike jersey pocket so best give that a swerve.
(Chatting online with some of the extended group this morning Curly Wurlys on a bike ride  I don't know where they think we are going to put one, one even suggested taking a little handbag along)


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Most of the Weight Watchers cake slices are 4 syns a bit. Almond slices are 5 syns and the WW things are a handy size to take with you. Soreen snack packs are 8 syns but there is a heck of a lot there with 2 slices, ready buttered, whereas a plain flapjack at the same weight (45g) is a whole 10-12 syns depending on a brand.
> Curly Wurlys are still the SW Dieters snack of choice at 6 syns but they go really horrible in your bike jersey pocket so best give that a swerve.
> (Chatting online with some of the extended group this morning Curly Wurlys on a bike ride  I don't know where they think we are going to put one, one even suggested taking a little handbag along)


I take a backpack on the MTB and have a rack bag on the hybrid, so a curly curly is no challenge for me! 
I'm just back from 18 miles on the hybrid and about to shower and get a clean set of cycling gear on for my MTB ride!


----------



## ScotiaLass (27 Jul 2015)

Well week two weigh-in is tomorrow!
I've had my moments this week but managed to stick to it.
I always tend to get hungry in the evenings, especially after cycling. So I've been keeping a careful watch on my syns during the day and making sure I have enough to have a couple of weetabix in the evening, if needed.
Still struggling to consume the amount of water and fruit and veg that I should be.


----------



## Ern1e (27 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Well week two weigh-in is tomorrow!
> I've had my moments this week but managed to stick to it.
> I always tend to get hungry in the evenings, especially after cycling. So I've been keeping a careful watch on my syns during the day and making sure I have enough to have a couple of weetabix in the evening, if needed.
> Still struggling to consume the amount of water and fruit and veg that I should be.


It can be a little difficult eating all you should but stick at it lol, any way we have had some bad news our group has had to be cancelled this week ! so we popped into another one too get weighed and it seems that this week am now half pound over target !! am I bothered no not yet I will just have to shift it for next week.


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Jul 2015)

Another 3lb this week


----------



## Ern1e (29 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Another 3lb this week


Well done that lady !!! Just to update on my earlier post re group cancelation it's looking like it could end up with group closure ! This due to our not having a consultant at the mo, we have been getting cover from others but this week no one available !!! So rang the SW head office who told me some one would ring me back shortly, about an hour later got a call from the area controller very nice lady called Bev who assured me that was the last thing she and SW wanted to happen and how would I like to take it on ! Stone me now there's something I have never considered my honest answer was thanks but no thank you, this due to having listened to the "terms and conditions" £1500.00 quid plus stock ! not cheap to say the least and it's down to you to build the group back up etc. Ok whilst I am a great beliver in this I don't think that I am the " right " person for the job mainly due to I am more of things like oh you've had a little gain this week my answer would be " you've shoved the wrong stuff down yer neck then " instead of "are you ok with that do you know where you went wrong" ok it's some times what we really need but !!!!! So out come of phone chat well if she can't find any one she is coming along next week to group to chat to all memberabout it's future so watch this space.


----------



## Ern1e (29 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Another 3lb this week


Sorry forgot to add almost a half stone in two weeks ! that seems not bad to me I would be happy with that, so again well done that lady.


----------



## Lisat (29 Jul 2015)

Well done on the 3lb @ScotiaLass I had a maintain which isn't brilliant for my second week back but considering how much I ate on my weekend away in Birmingham I was lucky it wasn't a gain.
Spent last night cooking up some pasta sauce so that's 4 meals for the next week covered. I just need to find some time to get shopping, planning and cooking.


----------



## ScotiaLass (29 Jul 2015)

Lisat said:


> Well done on the 3lb @ScotiaLass I had a maintain which isn't brilliant for my second week back but considering how much I ate on my weekend away in Birmingham I was lucky it wasn't a gain.
> Spent last night cooking up some pasta sauce so that's 4 meals for the next week covered. I just need to find some time to get shopping, planning and cooking.


I bought the little book of sauces last night. I hate 'dry' food so this should be ideal for me!
I am dreading my 3 weeks away in September, as half of it will be spent away from where I'm staying, so no cooking facilities, and all eating out


----------



## Ern1e (29 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I bought the little book of sauces last night. I hate 'dry' food so this should be ideal for me!
> I am dreading my 3 weeks away in September, as half of it will be spent away from where I'm staying, so no cooking facilities, and all eating out


Don't worry your self to much about that ! we had one member who went of camping for two weeks so very limited cooking facilities and only put on two pounds she was dead chuffed by that but the group sweep stakes on her weight gain was most disappointing ! the lowest estimate was an half stone gain lol, the money was going to go in our charity box so no actual winner as such just a bit more for the kids home. The little book of sauces is very good and at your next visit to group take a quick read at the Fake away's book this is also very good.


----------



## Saluki (4 Aug 2015)

I didn't go last Wednesday as I had done something 'interesting' to my back. Pulled chest muscle which seemed to radiate pain every which way. I couldn't have walked there if you had paid me, nor could I have driven or been a passenger. As for sitting for nearly an hour, that was never going to happen. I booked it as holiday and done with.
Tomorrow is the day for me. I am hoping for a loss as I've been pretty good.

I have just had a humongous fruit salad with a peach, an apricot, some strawberries and 'free' yoghurt. I showed Hubster and moaned about being on a diet and having boring food and he tried to nick my fruit  to 'save' me from it. No fear!! 

Off to the gym, with my neighbour, in an hour. No cake tonight though. Weigh in tomorrow plus I'm a bit skint.


----------



## Lisat (4 Aug 2015)

Weigh in tonight and 1/2 lb off so that's 5lb total. Tough weekend ahead but lots of speed food when I am not out on the various social occasions.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Aug 2015)

2lb for me and my ½ stone award


----------



## Ern1e (6 Aug 2015)

That's a well done to both @ScotiaLass and @Lisat  Not so good for me this week another half pound on so now a pound over target but hey oh that's how it goes' plus our group was cancelled yet again so had to hike over the hill to another. Hoping things are back to normal next week and also being a "good" boy really watching what we are having so don't think getting rid of the pesky little blighter should be much of a problem.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Aug 2015)

Hi all well this week is sort of good/bad news ! The good a 2 1/2 pound loss so now 2 under target and the bad group now closed, not something I was hoping for but these things happen ! oh and also now taken up crown green bowling hence my not being on here quite as much, been on the "green" an awfull lot this last week.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Aug 2015)

I've been a bit unwell this week but stuck to the plan (minus a few days where I couldn't eat).
Tonight I had a spectacular 7lb loss and also got my 1 stone award.
I have 2 ½ lb to get under the next number. 

Chuffed isn't the word, but not the way to do it people!


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2015)

My Missus does the Slimming World thing, or Chubb Club as I call it. I do t know why, I think she's a fit young lass, but some folk just become fixated on something that either doesn't exist or isn't important.

To be fair Miss Lass you don't look like a total pork pie to me, if I may say so.


----------



## Lisat (11 Aug 2015)

1lb down which is a miracle after the weekend away in Brighton. 
Blimey @ScotiaLass that is an amazing loss.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> My Missus does the Slimming World thing, or Chubb Club as I call it. I do t know why, I think she's a fit young lass, but some folk just become fixated on something that either doesn't exist or isn't important.
> 
> To be fair Miss Lass you don't look like a total pork pie to me, if I may say so.


I am tall and carry it reasonably well but have piled it on since the gallbladder came out.


----------



## Ern1e (11 Aug 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I am tall and carry it reasonably well but have piled it on since the gallbladder came out.


First well done on the amazing loss so far and Mrs ern1e did the same thing after gallbladder removal ! I can still remember the nurse's last words to her on leaving the ward which where "just think Jane you can eat what ever you want now" so that was the beginning of the road to her 27 stone lol.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Aug 2015)

Ern1e said:


> First well done on the amazing loss so far and Mrs ern1e did the same thing after gallbladder removal ! I can still remember the nurse's last words to her on leaving the ward which where "just think Jane you can eat what ever you want now" so that was the beginning of the road to her 27 stone lol.


Yeah. I hadn't been able to eat what I wanted for almost 2 years, so I went a bit nuts lol.
I had lost a lot of weight during the 2 years though so was disappointed to pile it back on again


----------



## stephec (12 Aug 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Yeah. I hadn't been able to eat what I wanted for almost 2 years, so I went a bit nuts lol.
> I had lost a lot of weight during the 2 years though so was disappointed to pile it back on again


 The good thing is though if you've lost it before you know you can do it again, as the one stone that's already gone shows.


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2015)

The trouble with diets is that they don't last and as soon as you go off them,all your weight goes back on and more.The way is to eat sensibly and exercise. I have never been on a diet and never intend to willingly.


----------



## ScotiaLass (12 Aug 2015)

gavroche said:


> The trouble with diets is that they don't last and as soon as you go off them,all your weight goes back on and more.The way is to eat sensibly and exercise. I have never been on a diet and never intend to willingly.


It's a sensible eating plan with low fats and lots of fruit and veg 
My trouble is I can't just have one biscuit


----------



## gavroche (12 Aug 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> It's a sensible eating plan with low fats and lost of fruit and veg
> My trouble is I can't just have one biscuit


I know what you mean about biscuits, it is impossible to have just one!


----------



## Saluki (12 Aug 2015)

I should have gone to SW this morning but not having a great day. I'll go to the 7.30pm class to be told that I've put on 3lbs or so on account of having breakfast, lunch and a few cups of tea. Heigh ho. Otherwise I'll have to pay double next week and that really peeves me off.
Just found out that I can go to any club, I might go to the one a couple of miles up the road tomorrow, when I haven't had breakfast, lunch and cups of tea. Then I'll not be feeling miserable about it.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (12 Aug 2015)

Weigh in tomorrow....... Loosing inches but weight.........we will see


----------



## Ern1e (13 Aug 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Yeah. I hadn't been able to eat what I wanted for almost 2 years, so I went a bit nuts lol.
> I had lost a lot of weight during the 2 years though so was disappointed to pile it back on again


It's all to easy to do but so much harder to get rid of lol, the way you are going to date I don't think it will take you long to get back to the "the old" you. Just do not go back to the "old you" ways of eating which can at times be a whole lot easier to do than being sensible ! Must admit that at times I have been tempted to just ring out for a pizza delivery but so far managed to resit it lol.


----------



## Ern1e (13 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> I should have gone to SW this morning but not having a great day. I'll go to the 7.30pm class to be told that I've put on 3lbs or so on account of having breakfast, lunch and a few cups of tea. Heigh ho. Otherwise I'll have to pay double next week and that really peeves me off.
> Just found out that I can go to any club, I might go to the one a couple of miles up the road tomorrow, when I haven't had breakfast, lunch and cups of tea. Then I'll not be feeling miserable about it.


I knowjust what you mean on that plus it gets worse once you hit target ! The 3 lbs + or - is ok but if you go out and more so on the minus side and don't put it back on the next week you get to pay for not doing so, now that really does' get my goat.


----------



## Ern1e (13 Aug 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> It's a sensible eating plan with low fats and lots of fruit and veg
> My trouble is I can't just have one biscuit


My solution to the biscuit problem was only ever bought the ones I did not like lol.


----------



## Saluki (13 Aug 2015)

Scales said that I had put on 1.5lbs but I was wearing jeans instead of work out clothes. Normally, after weigh in, I go directly to the gym so in appropriate clothing. If not off to gym I'm off for a bike ride. Similarly light clothing.
I won the raffle which was a shopping bag of basic free food. Thank God! I only risked 50p as there weren't many people at the class and thought it worth a shot. That food will see me through the weekend now as my cupboards are pretty bare this week. We had a hose go on the car and it was not very easily accessible without ramps. Happily we have a tame mechanic but he still needed paying.
Just had 4 weeks payment go in from my guitar job so Hubster wants to get some proper food in but I'm worried that he'll just sit and stuff it.


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Aug 2015)

2 ½ lb off this week, taking me under the next number 
Thats 1 st 4lb in total so far. Only another 4 stone to go then!


----------



## Saluki (18 Aug 2015)

Well done.
I made SW mousse today (half a syn a serving, or just 2 syns for the whole lot)

Pot Quark, Pot fat free creme fraiche, stir together and stir in a cadburys options sachet of your choice and mix some more. Decant into dish and eat  Gorgeous. It's my new 'go to - I need something sweet and I need it now' fix


----------



## ScotiaLass (18 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> Well done.
> I made SW mousse today (half a syn a serving, or just 2 syns for the whole lot)
> 
> Pot Quark, Pot fat free creme fraiche, stir together and stir in a cadburys options sachet of your choice and mix some more. Decant into dish and eat  Gorgeous. It's my new 'go to - I need something sweet and I need it now' fix


Oh I've made that. I found it a bit sweet tbh, but it's handy if needed. 
I've found myself craving less and less sugary stuff theses days, but I know what you mean about needing it NOW!


----------



## gbb (18 Aug 2015)

The wife has done WW and now follows SW...I say follows, she uses is as part of her regime.
WW was good, it helped her, along with a huge amount of excercise to lose around 6 stone. But, its calorie based amd she always felt hungry, nearly always and it seemed to me she was eating as little as possible...and it was boring (she said)
SW, if I have it right is about food types, 'frees' and balance. She never feels hungry now and seems to enjoy eating so much more, and even eats things she never could before.
Hats off to anyone who has to work incredibly hard to lose weight...I know watching the wife, it can be a long hard process.


----------



## ste.pearson (25 Aug 2015)

Great thread peeps keep it going, i joined slimming world 5 weeks ago and iv'e lost 1st 6 lbs. It dose not really feel like i'm on a diet either,loving it,its going to be a long time till i reach target but i will get there.


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Aug 2015)

Had a gain of ½ lb this week.
I didn't go off plan but did eat loads! 
Just had a BBQ for the lads birthday tomorrow and did well, with pork medallions, chicken kebabs and tuna steak plus salad.
I did however have a bit of cake.
Tomorrow is another day!


----------

